# /etc/periodic/weekly/320.whatis returning No Such File



## SpaceCowMan (Sep 20, 2014)

I just upgraded my FreeBSD server from 8.x to 9.1 and after updating all the ports to pkgng and cleaning out the old libs in the base system my first weekly report produced this:


```
Rebuilding whatis database:
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/eps2eps.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/gsbj.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/gsdj.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/gsdj500.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/gslj.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/ps2pdf12.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/ps2pdf13.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man1/python.1.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_addr_destroy.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_addr_error.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_addr_first.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_addr_next.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_addr_result.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_altered.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_concat.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_finish.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_grow.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_ncreate.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_buffer_zappend.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_calloc.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_close_connection.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_forget_auth.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_get_scheme.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_get_server_hostport.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_iaddr_cmp.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_iaddr_free.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_iaddr_print.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_iaddr_typeof.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_oom_callback.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_print_request_header.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_qtoken.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_realloc.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_request_destroy.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_request_dispatch.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_response_header_iterate.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_session_destroy.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_session_proxy.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_error.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_persist.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_proxy_auth.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_read_timeout.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_request_body_fd.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_set_request_body_fd64.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_sock_exit.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_export.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_free.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_import.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_issuer.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_signedby.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_subject.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_cert_write.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_clicert_decrypt.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_clicert_encrypted.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_clicert_free.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_clicert_name.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_clicert_owner.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_dname_cmp.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_ssl_trust_default_ca.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_strdup.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_strndup.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_version_string.3.gz: No such file or directory
makewhatis: /usr/local/man/man3/ne_xml_destroy.3.gz: No such file or directory
```


Each manual run of the periodic file reproduces this same error.  How do I clean this up so I do not get these errors?  This is the only issue I am having post upgrade with the system.  Everything else is working great.

Thank you guys ahead of time for any help or input!


----------



## kpa (Sep 20, 2014)

Run file(1) on one of the files that is listed, I'm pretty sure it will report that the file is a broken symbolic link left behind by a not so successful removal of a package. It's safe to delete those if they turn out to be broken symbolic links.


----------



## SpaceCowMan (Sep 20, 2014)

You're right, that worked.  I am going to clean them all up now.  I did have some problems doing package upgrades so that would explain this situation.

thank you.


----------

